# Caen hill locks



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Help needed please to find this little campsite at the bottom of caen hill locks . Camped there many years ago,found it on google earth(B3101),the site is off marsh lane,rowde,devizes. Does anybody know the name or phone number please.Thanks conham


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

I don't recognise the site from the map but I can recommend this camping and caravan club cs.

http://www.5van.co.uk/search-caravan-sites/lower-foxhangers-farm/

Easy walk/cycle direct from site to the locks and nice facilities.

Good luck with your search.
Shirley


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

Details here: www.foxhangers.co.uk

K1m


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

conham said:


> Help needed please to find this little campsite at the bottom of caen hill locks . Camped there many years ago,found it on google earth(B3101),the site is off marsh lane,rowde,devizes. Does anybody know the name or phone number please.Thanks conham


Details from our own Database with reviews

>MHF campsite 3781<


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone stayed there recently and knows if it payment at all times or 7am to 7 pm only ? 

Thanks for the post - we're interested.

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Details from our own Database with reviews
> 
> >MHF campsite 3781<


Hi frank I think from his post, it's this one he's after: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=cae...=DlXqIDrukf2I0G-QeuoI4A&cbp=12,145.58,,0,7.03

Unfortunately the sign is unreadable.

Olley


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

conham said:


> Help needed please to find this little campsite at the bottom of caen hill locks . Camped there many years ago,found it on google earth(B3101),the site is off marsh lane,rowde,devizes. Does anybody know the name or phone number please.Thanks conham


I have not stayed here but at the Fox Hangers site just along the canal.

The only time I have seen units on this site is when what looks like a Caravan Club rally is taking place.

Derek


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Could it be the THree Magpies at Seend?


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for trying to locate this site
Oiley that is the site i am looking for, stayed there years ago.
anyway we booked into foxhangers (thanks shirley)  
we will check this site our selves when we go to foxhangers.conham


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Could it be the THree Magpies at Seend?


Yep - thats the one !


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Definitely not three magpies. conham


----------

